# pejota's Tony Nancy 22 Jr. Dragster



## pejota

The Tony Nancy 22 Jr. Dragster/Roadster combo from Revell. 

I picked up this kit because i enjoyed putting together The Hawaiian funny car. I started on the silver dragster first since that's how it's ordered in the instructions. 

The main chassis is mostly complete. I still need to paint the parachute and glue it to the rear of the chassis.

The engine is close to complete. I screwed up by trying to paint it with a brush. Brush strokes where everywhere and terrible, so shot it with a rattle can. So no i'm going back and picking out the other colors.

I'm currently waiting for the silver on the body pieces to dry. If i were to have one complaint about this kit, it's the fit of the body panels. It's a four piece body that fits top to bottom. Meanwhile, the chassis fits together left to right. For my skill level at least, getting the body panels to fit together perfectly is not gonna happen. I'm actually thinking of displaying the car with the top panels off so I can see the guts of this thing. Shame to put all that work into sanding seams and then hiding them with the body.

Anyway, on to the pics!


----------



## dge467

Looking good, nice work!


----------



## Marty

Tony Nacy's cars were always immaculate and the best looking.

Looks good so far!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## pejota

Complete enough for me to post some pics and be satisfied. I still need to glue in the parachute and the steering linkage, but i'm ready to be done with those one. The engine did not fit properly AT ALL. 
Of the two dragsters i've completed, this is not my favorite. Then again, that's not saying much. The Tommy Ivo dragster looks like future build, but i'm going to start on my AMT 1925 Model T 2n1. More on that later...

Anyway, the pics.


----------



## Marty

Beautiful!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## scottnkat

looks great, man! you did a fine job on it


----------



## DOM-19

looks great the gray came out perfect ---dom


----------



## dge467

Nice! The paint looks great!


----------



## pejota

Thanks guys! Everything on this car was much more fiddly than the Hawaiian. 

And that paint and clear coat is Rustoleum... didn't wanna blow the budget on Testors.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That is a beautiful car! Of course, it having a big block Mope for an engine doesn't hurt it any! Tony always had immaculate cars! Nice job!


----------

